# iOS6 & Whatsapp



## RayasVati (20. September 2012)

Hallo. Nach der Installation von iOS6 hab ich bei Whatsapp keine Namen mehr. Mein Telefonbuch ist immer noch aktuell. Die Telefonnummern kann ich auch nur "neuen Kontakt" hinzufügen. Und im Netz finde ich noch nichts.

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch das Problem erklären


----------



## RayasVati (20. September 2012)

wie aktualisieren? hab auch das 4S


----------



## Spookryder (20. September 2012)

Also man nehme Whatsapp, dort gehst du dann auf den stift rechts oben in der ecke, danach einfach auf menue und dann ist dort auch Aktualisieren, dies benutzen und hoffe Dir wurde geholfen !

Viel Spass


----------



## RayasVati (20. September 2012)

da ist nix mit aktualisieren


----------



## core-in-spring1 (20. September 2012)

Auch wenn mein iPhone schon lange her ist weiß ich noch, dass die Kontakte unter Einstellungen in WhatsApp aktualisiert werden


----------



## RayasVati (20. September 2012)

Einstellungen -> Datenschutz -> Kontakte -> Whatsapp


----------

